# [SOLVED] John Deer STX38 Starting problem (Compression)



## rwoods08 (Sep 25, 2010)

I have an older JD STX-38 that seems to have to much compression in the chamber to allow the starter to turn it over. When I turn the key it makes a click sound but that is all. I have replaced the battery, tested the starter and etc.. For a while I could spin the top and get it to start, but it has become increasingly difficult. If I remove the spark plug, and rotate the shaft, then put it back together it starts perfect. I think it could be the automatic compression release valve (ACR) but I am not sure how to test it and or how to replace it. Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: John Deer STX38 Starting problem (Compression)*

What make & model is the engine?


----------



## rwoods08 (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: John Deer STX38 Starting problem (Compression)*

Thanks for replying. I was able to find a work around for the problem that worked like a champ! It appears that it happens quite often in this model. I am attaching the diagram that will repair this issue for around $15 bucks at your local auto parts store. I had to add a 30amp relay and redirect a few wires the Presto.. It starts like new!

https://share.acrobat.com/adc/document.do?docid=f0823f18-8a8d-40b8-88f0-5c1e9fcb1260

Here is the link to the forum with pictures and more direction:
http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?t=95701&page=3


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: John Deer STX38 Starting problem (Compression)*

Thanks for getting back to us!

BG


----------

